# To all those attending the "Old Farts v Whippersnappers" meet.....



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

We are now one player away from the required number (32).
I would appreciate it if you could all let me know what your age will be on the actual date that the battle commences (Sunday 26th June next year!).
If you are the shy, retiring type you can pm me, otherwise please post on here.
Once I have everybody's response, I'll set about working out the sides and we can go from there to elect team captains.
Thanks.

Players I have listed so far as definites are.....

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie 
3. Fish 
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd 
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 
11. Region3 
12. Moogie 
13. 2Blue 
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG 
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion 
18. Kraxx68 
19. Crow 
20. JohnnyDee 
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich 
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit 
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet

*This should be interesting!!


----------



## john0 (Oct 13, 2015)

Think you might find that your 2 players short, not 1


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2015)

I shall be the youngest 63 year old Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

john0 said:



			Think you might find that your 2 players short, not 1 

Click to expand...

I have one deposit on the way (but I won't add the players name until I receive it)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I shall be the youngest 63 year old Rob
		
Click to expand...

I will be 60 team mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2015)

I will take the place


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I will take the place
		
Click to expand...

Hi Phil. Can you send me a cheque for the Â£35.00 or would you prefer a bt????


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Just to satisfy John0....

*1. Smiffy 
2. Leftie 
3. Fish 
4. Virtuocity 
5. Williamalex1 
6. Rosecott 
7. Fullthrottle 
8. Chrisd 
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 
11. Region3 
12. Moogie 
13. 2Blue 
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG 
16. Ruff-Driver
17. Khamelion 
18. Kraxx68 
19. Crow 
20. JohnnyDee 
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy
23. BlueinMunich 
24. Jimbop90
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit 
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet**
31. GG26 (Awaiting deposit)
32. Liverpoolphil (Awaiting deposit)*


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will be 60 team mate


Click to expand...

It's just dawned on me that we might just tip into the "old farts" team Rob, thats totally unexpected!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It's just dawned on me that we might just tip into the "old farts" team Rob, thats totally unexpected!
		
Click to expand...

It's nip and tuck mate. I'd wait until others let me know.
Hobbit and Rosecott definitely work in our favour, and LIG is a bit older than he looks


----------



## john0 (Oct 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I will take the place
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you might have another half dozen places to fill now Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

john0 said:



			Looks like you might have another half dozen places to fill now Smiffy 

Click to expand...

Nope. Not a chance.
I had to work hard to get the final two, last thing I am going to do is open it up to more players and raise my stress levels.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			LIG is a bit older than he looks


Click to expand...


He does look pretty ancient!


----------



## john0 (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. Not a chance.
I had to work hard to get the final two, last thing I am going to do is open it up to more players and raise my stress levels.
		
Click to expand...

I was suggesting that people might drop out now that Phil is going. 

If you've got to explain them, they not funny!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2015)

Phil beat me to the punch. Put me as a reserve please Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Phil beat me to the punch. Put me as a reserve please Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Greig


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

john0 said:



			I was suggesting that people might drop out now that Phil is going. 

If you've got to explain them, they not funny!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you're not even coming!!!
Keep off the thread
:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Phil. Can you send me a cheque for the Â£35.00 or would you prefer a bt????
		
Click to expand...

Send me your bank details mate


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 13, 2015)

32.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			32.
		
Click to expand...

_*Really????*_
:mmm::mmm::mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



_*Really????*_
:mmm::mmm::mmm:

Click to expand...

Ha.  Ha.  HA.  HAA.  HAAA.

Knob.  :ears:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2015)

Moving thread to "arrange a Game" section


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			32.
		
Click to expand...


We could be twins!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 13, 2015)

Hard to believe it but having taken a swab and carbon dated it turns out I'm 58


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm 42


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking at the list of names I think the weekend might need renaming as I can barely see a whippersnapper among them, maybe "Old Farts v Fossils"?

I fear I'm borderline.
Oh, and on the day I will be 56.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be 49.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We could be twins!
		
Click to expand...

But you're not.
So could I have your age please Bri?


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 13, 2015)

Any chance of a reserve spot Smiffy? Could significantly lower the age of the whippersnappers if someone drops out


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Any chance of a reserve spot Smiffy? Could significantly lower the age of the whippersnappers if someone drops out 

Click to expand...

I will add you to the reserve list when I get home.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be 58 years young.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			I'll be 58 years young.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like another one for the coffin dodgers...... possibly


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We could be twins!
		
Click to expand...

Now need the hover to get the toast crumbs from the keyboard.

I'll be 47 come June next year. I'll also reply for Kraxx as he does get on here that much, he'll be 47 as well


----------



## 2blue (Oct 13, 2015)

Could it be that I'm Champion of the 'ol Gits??.....   OAP + 3 years........  so is that 3 Mulligans for me then  :whoo:


----------



## moogie (Oct 13, 2015)

I will be 47 then....


----------



## rosecott (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It's nip and tuck mate. I'd wait until others let me know.
Hobbit and Rosecott definitely work in our favour, and LIG is a bit older than he looks


Click to expand...

I will be one year older than I am now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			32.
		
Click to expand...

Your age not your weight, :smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I will be 69 , but only look about 40 and act like a child.:ears:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be a spritely 37 :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

You'd never believe this looking at me but I'll be *ONLY* 56


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			You'd never believe this looking at me but I'll be *ONLY* 56 

Click to expand...

I now understand the new avatar, it's a spring chicken, or not as the case maybe


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I now understand the new avatar, it's a spring chicken, or not as the case maybe 

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

We are being sponsored by Tena Lady and Wincarnis....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			You'd never believe this looking at me but I'll be *ONLY* 56 

Click to expand...


You're right, we'll never believe it! And I can't believe you're younger than me. 

57 for me by then, actually at the end of this month!


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			We are being sponsored by Tena Lady and Wincarnis....


Click to expand...

Should be st johns ambulance and stannah chairlifts looking at this lot :whoo:

45 should get me into the young guns section :ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gutted I can't make this, been a long time since I was the 'youth policy' in any team   :ears:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			You're right, we'll never believe it! And I can't believe you're younger than me. 

57 for me by then, actually at the end of this month!
		
Click to expand...

But in Hobbit years does that not make you 342?


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

45.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be 26 by then..

I'd really like to make some comment about how horrible that sounds but I think I might get shouted at for thinking that's old.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

I think a call to Saga to sponsor some polo shirts could be in order :smirk: 

What's going to be interesting is, where will the break point (divide) be for an equal split, high 30's, mid 40's, HIGHER HIGHER I hear you shout


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

Would imagine it's going to be 55 and under for the young guns! And over for the gents who smell of wee


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think a call to Saga to sponsor some polo shirts could be in order :smirk: 

What's going to be interesting is, where will the break point (divide) be for an equal split, high 30's, mid 40's, HIGHER HIGHER I hear you shout 

Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (Oct 13, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Would imagine it's going to be 55 and under for the young guns! And over for the gents who smell of wee

Click to expand...

You will pay for that.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

rosecott said:



			You will pay for that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't doubt that for a minute jim was going to say the blokes who look like they have been pulled through a bush backwards,but that is being kind to smithy and chris


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Would imagine it's going to be 55 and under for the young guns! And over for the gents who smell of wee

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			You will pay for that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we'll have forgotten who said that by tomorrow, let alone next April when we play...


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

Will they have enough plastic mattress covers for all these single rooms


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Will they have enough plastic mattress covers for all these single rooms 

Click to expand...

the lot I met at Gainsborough seem like they would rather enjoy wearing giant nappies and taking pics of each other for a strange website


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

I am going to pair the two oldest up in the betterball.
I will also advise them not to put their teeth in just in case either of them is in need of a bit of the old mouth to mouth on the way round.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I am going to pair the two oldest up in the betterball.
I will also advise them not to put their teeth in just in case either of them is in need of a bit of the old mouth to mouth on the way round.
		
Click to expand...



 :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 17147
 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Too young for us Geezer


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I suggest whippersnappers watch  The Irn Bru " Grandad advert ", also help the aged.:rofl:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 13, 2015)

Have rooms been booked for the nursing staff


----------



## rosecott (Oct 13, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 17147
 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hoi!

I specifically asked for no publicity.


----------



## Three (Oct 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Have rooms been booked for the nursing staff 






Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Brilliant


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Have rooms been booked for the nursing staff 






Click to expand...


You are skating on thin ice, my pedigree chum.
And I will be under it when it breaks.
:angry:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 13, 2015)

I see you've made a start on YOUR rulebook


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You are skating on thin ice, my pedigree chum.
And I will be under it when it breaks.
:angry:

Click to expand...

Is that rhyming slang Robert?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'll be 49.
		
Click to expand...

That's come as a surprise!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Have rooms been booked for the nursing staff 






Click to expand...

Hoy! Where'd you get that picture of my youngest son?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 13, 2015)

48 and 1/2


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			48 and 1/2
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think halfs were asked for , but I might have a few :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			48 and 1/2
		
Click to expand...

And your inside leg?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Is that rhyming slang Robert?
		
Click to expand...

No, you Jodrell.

(That is)


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That's come as a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

Still confident of being a youngster for the weekend


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Still confident of being a youngster for the weekend 

Click to expand...

You might have to bring your birth certificate and no tippexing dates out!!


----------



## LIG (Oct 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			LIG is a bit older than he acts.


Click to expand...

Fixed!



chrisd said:



			He does look pretty ancient but is always bundle of youthful energy!
		
Click to expand...

And fixed!!






rosecott said:



			I will be one year older than I am now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm already that year older!  




chrisd said:



			You might have to bring your birth certificate and no tippexing dates out!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this should be the norm for this event, in the same way as proof of handicap.  





3333333333533333333333   

Smiffy, use just *two* of the digits in the above number to discover my age!


----------



## rosecott (Oct 13, 2015)

LIG said:



			3333333333533333333333   

Smiffy, use just *two* of the digits in the above number to discover my age! 

Click to expand...

See your 3333333333533333333333 and raise you 33333333337733333333333


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			See your 3333333333533333333333 and raise you 33333333337733333333333
		
Click to expand...

So come on Jim, give me a clue.
Are you 33, 37, 73 or 77????


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie 
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver  **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy  **37**
23. BlueinMunich 
24. Jimbop90  **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet  **45**
31. GG26 (Awaiting deposit)
32. Liverpoolphil **42

*_*At the moment Fish, I'd say it's looking decidedly "iffy" for you....*_


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

Just thought I'd add this picture of Rosecott, taken at Gainsborough in the Summer as he was getting ready for the back 9 of the afternoon round....


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie 
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver  **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy  **37**
23. BlueinMunich 
24. Jimbop90  **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl
30. Sandmagnet  **45**
31. GG26 (Awaiting deposit)
32. Liverpoolphil **42

*_*At the moment Fish, I'd say it's looking decidedly "iffy" for you....*_



Click to expand...

Looking at the names still to declare, and knowing most of them, I think Region3 could be the split, welcome to the darkside Gary


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2015)

We might have to rename it to Old Farts v Very Old Farts !


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking at the names still to declare, and knowing most of them, I think Region3 could be the split, welcome to the darkside Gary 

Click to expand...

I have sorted some prizes for the two captains.....

Whippersnappers.....
	


Coffin dodgers......


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We might have to rename it to Old Farts v Very Old Farts !
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Chris.
Although Leftie still has to admit to his age, so that will push the average up a bit.
We could be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You could be right Chris.
Although Leftie still has to admit to his age, so that will push the average up a bit.
We could be pleasantly surprised.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need Lefties age! We can just carbon date the egg stains down his "young Tom Morris" golf shirt and get within 100 years! :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking at the names still to declare, and knowing most of them, I think Region3 could be the split, welcome to the darkside Gary 

Click to expand...

Looks like it could and overs and under 50 teams 

St Johns will be on call for the overs and the bus will be waiting at the 18th to shuttle back to the Old Folks Home 

Make sure you all carry extra bags just in case the first one fills up by the 8th :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like it could and overs and under 50 teams 

St Johns will be on call for the overs and the bus will be waiting at the 18th to shuttle back to the Old Folks Home 

Make sure you all carry extra bags just in case the first one fills up by the 8th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

_*Into the valley of death they rode........

*_


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like it could and overs and under 50 teams 

St Johns will be on call for the overs and the bus will be waiting at the 18th to shuttle back to the Old Folks Home 

Make sure you all carry extra bags just in case the first one fills up by the 8th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You children have no manners these days!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You children have no manners these days!
		
Click to expand...

I hope he gets elected Captain.....
I'll never forget RickG's face when his lot got turned over at the same venue...
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I hope he gets elected Captain.....
		
Click to expand...

Me too, then someone will start a thread like the footie one, and we can debate his merits  (or otherwise) like we have been regarding the England manager !!f.  :whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

Crayons for the juniors at meal times?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 14, 2015)

and oup for the old 'uns


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking at the names still to declare, and knowing most of them, I think Region3 could be the split, welcome to the darkside Gary 

Click to expand...

Hmm, interesting.

If there are 5 of each from the 10 left to declare, I could be the oldest on the athlete's team!


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Hmm, interesting.

If there are 5 of each from the 10 left to declare, I could be the oldest on the athlete's team!
		
Click to expand...

 I would imagine the cut off line will need to be re-calculated in April, as they are predicting the most severe winter for 50 years.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 14, 2015)

richart said:



			I would imagine the cut off line will need to be re-calculated in April, as they are predicting the most severe winter for 50 years.

Click to expand...


Best get some extra knee blankets in if you want to make it through the winter :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

If the split line falls around the 47 mark, I'm a young 47 (69)  and I know Kraxx is an old 47(68) and I'm fairly sure that Moogie falls into the same old category as kraxx.


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			If the split line falls around the 47 mark, I'm a young 47 (69)  and I know Kraxx is an old 47(68) and I'm fairly sure that Moogie falls into the same old category as kraxx.
		
Click to expand...

 I would have thought you two would need to prove your ages. 47 ?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

richart said:



			I would have thought you two would need to prove your ages. 47 ?

Click to expand...

Actually I'm still only 46, won't be 47 still next Feb, What Can I say, the cold northern air helps preserve us Geordies and keeps us looking like the fine specimens we are.

Text colour change (*B*ullets loaded just waiting for someone to pull the trigge*r*)


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Actually I'm still only 46, won't be 47 still next Feb, What Can I say, the cold northern air helps preserve us Geordies and keeps us looking like the fine specimens we are.

Text colour change (*B*ullets loaded just waiting for someone to pull the trigge*r*)
		
Click to expand...

So your fossils then


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			So your fossils then 

Click to expand...

Yeah Cretaceous as opposed to you pre cambrian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2015)

54 and feeling every one of them at the moment.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm 53, but a colleague made me feel good the other day by guessing my age as 39 - I can only assume that she forgot to put her lenses in.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie **70**
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone 
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy **37**
23. BlueinMunich **54**
24. Jimbop90 **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl  ******
30. Sandmagnet **45**
31. GG26 **53**
32. Liverpoolphil **42

**Just a few more to come and we'll have our teams.....
*


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			2. Leftie *70*

Click to expand...

He looks younger than me


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like we'll need a first aider in most groups


----------



## rosecott (Oct 15, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			He looks younger than me 

Click to expand...

Not difficult.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Looks like we'll need a first aider in most groups 

Click to expand...

Im a qualified first aid - will bring the de fib and spare colostomy bags :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			He looks younger than me 

Click to expand...

Most people do:ears:


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im a qualified first aid - will bring the de fib and spare colostomy bags :thup:
		
Click to expand...


A set of jump leads from their trolley battery should suffice


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Looks like we'll need a first aider in most groups 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Im a qualified first aid - will bring the de fib and spare colostomy bags :thup:
		
Click to expand...




ruff-driver said:



			A set of jump leads from their trolley battery should suffice 

Click to expand...

*I've said it before, and no doubt I'll say it again.......*




*KOFF*


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*I've said it before, and no doubt I'll say it again.......*




*KOFF*




Click to expand...

They will koff why i put the jump leads on their nads :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie **70**
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone **47**
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy **37**
23. BlueinMunich **54**
24. Jimbop90 **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder 
29. TeeGirl ******
30. Sandmagnet **45**
31. GG26 **53**
32. Liverpoolphil **42*


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2015)

Looking like a high 40's split :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking like a high 40's split :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I have PM'd the remaining 5 so hopefully I'll get the final line up pretty soon.
Really looking forward to this, should be a good laugh.
On a separate note, it's been mooted before on one of these bigger meets, but how about some kind of "team colours" being put into action?
Wouldn't take too much organising, but most people have a blue and a red shirt tucked away somewhere.
If everybody takes one of each, we could have the Farts wearing a blue shirt on the Sunday, and the Red one on the Monday, and vice versa for the Whippers.
Not going to cost anybody anything but would just make it a bit more "competitive" and at least people who don't know each other would know who is in their team.
Just a thought.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2015)

I reckon a polo with "Old Farts Vs Whippersnappers" would be even better and something to cherish :smirk: 

I have some good contacts, reckon I could get them done on the cheap.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			I reckon a polo with "Old Farts Vs Whippersnappers" would be even better and something to cherish :smirk: 

I have some good contacts, reckon I could get them done on the cheap.
		
Click to expand...

That idea was also mooted in the past Rob, but some people weren't prepared to pay for a shirt that they were never likely to wear again.
I just think it would be easier (and obviously cheaper) to wear a blue/red shirt (or other colours) that we already own mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking like a high 40's split :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

According to my calculations thus far Robin, you're an old fart.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			According to my calculations thus far Robin, you're an old fart.



Click to expand...

You needed a calculator to work that out?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			You needed a calculator to work that out?  

Click to expand...

At the moment you are also a "wrinklie"


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2015)

I would love to be a cruise or funeral plan salesperson with that lot. Make a fortune.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2015)

*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie **70**
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone **47**
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo ** 54**
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy **37**
23. BlueinMunich **54**
24. Jimbop90 **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve  60
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder 
29. **TeeGirl******
30. **Sandmagnet **45**
31. **GG26 **53**
32. **Liverpoolphil **42*


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2015)

At 37 I'll be the third youngest


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			At 37 I'll be the third youngest 

Click to expand...

But you must be the oldest paperboy, :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2015)

*1. Smiffy **60**
2. Leftie **70**
3. Fish **56**
4. Virtuocity **32**
5. Williamalex1 **69**
6. Rosecott **77**
7. Fullthrottle **48**
8. Chrisd **63**
9. Justone **47**
10. ibsmith04 **58**
11. Region3 **49**
12. Moogie **47**
13. 2Blue **68**
14. Whereditgo **54**
15. LIG **53**
16. Ruff-Driver **45**
17. Khamelion **47**
18. Kraxx68 **47**
19. Crow **56**
20. JohnnyDee **58**
21. GrumpyJock
22. Paperboy **37**
23. BlueinMunich **54**
24. Jimbop90 **26**
25. PuttPuttSteve 60
26. MashleyR7
27. Hobbit **57**
28. FoliageFinder **24**
29. **TeeGirl******
30. **Sandmagnet **45**
31. **GG26 **53**
32. **Liverpoolphil **42*


----------

